# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  اتصال اندروید به مانگو

## png_92

سلام
آیا بدون نوشتن ی API هم میشه از طریق اندروید به طور مستقیم مانگو وصل شد؟ 
اگر کتابخانه ای برای این کار هست میشه معرفی کنید؟
مرسی

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

مانگو رو نمیدونم ولی ب وسیله jdbc به mysql میشه وصل شد تو اندروید - احتمالا از کتابخونه جاوا ک برای اتصال به مانگو هست میتونی توی اندروید استفاده کنی و البته باید اجازه INTERNET , ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE  رو ست کنی

----------

